# Panamericano de Ciclismo de Montaña en Puebla



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Suma México 13 medallas en Panamericano de MTB en Puebla*:thumbsup:

Información de Notimex / Provincia

San Salvador Chachapa, Puebla.- México inició bien su participación en el Campeonato Panamericano de Ciclismo de Montaña, que se realiza en esta localidad del municipio de Amozoc, Puebla, al sumar 13 medallas, de las cuales cuatro son de oro.

En las primeras acciones de este viernes, lo destacado fue lo hecho por el experimentado José Guadalupe Cruz (59.34 minutos), quien junto con Sedly Rivas (59.44), hizo el 1-2 para México en la modalidad de Cross Country (XCO) en la Master A-2, en donde desde el inicio de la contienda demostraron su poderío.

De igual manera, los juveniles Andrea Castro (52.53) y Gerardo Ulloa (41.15), ambos de Jalisco, salieron al quite para estar en el medallero del evento ciclista MTB, para quedarse con la presea de oro en Cross Country y la última de este valor fue para Martha Cárdenas (55.23) en la Master B femenil.

Mientras que la primera de las cinco de plata fue la conseguida por Lorena Dromundo en la modalidad de Four Cross categoría elite, con un tiempo de 41.803, en que la ganadora fue la ecuatoriana Diana Maggraff con 40.002 y el bronce quedó en poder de la chilena Verónica Miranda con 42.200 segundos.

Dromundo estará de nuevo en la pista este sábado en la modalidad de Donwhill en busca de otra medalla, pero tendrá como rivales a las estadounidenses Kathy Holden y Jacqueline Harymony, así como a la chilena Verónica Miranda.

La otras medallas de plata fueron en Cross Country con Ciro Ocampo 1:06.79 horas, Imelda Salazar 57.43 en Master b, José Hernández con 41.47 en cadetes, Sedly Rivas en master A con 59.44 y Andrea Santoyo en cadetes con 53.52

Mientras que las de bronce fueron obra de Francisco Saldivar en Master C con 51.01 minutos, Jorge Hernández en master C2 con 55.36 minutos, Reyna Moctezuma en master B con 58.17 y Magaly Díaz con 54.36..

Van otros links al respecto :

México, con cuatro de oro
Peláez, satisfecho con los Panamericanos


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

buena reseña Luis.

hoy compite Andrea Fuentes en femenil junior (creo), por favor si sabes como le va agradecemos información.

Ella es prima de Arturo (quien compro la Giant).

un saludo.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DH

Masters B (7 corredores)
Gerardo Anaya 2ndo lugar 
Humberto Jaquez 3er lugar 

Master A2 (9 corredores)
Julio Fernandez 2ndo lugar (no se porqué no entro a Elite....)
Armando Olivas 4to lugar

Elite Femenil (7 corredores)
Lorena Dromundo 2ndo lugar 

Elite Varonil (34 corredores)
Ricardo Preciado 10mo lugar


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> buena reseña Luis.
> 
> hoy compite Andrea Fuentes en femenil junior (creo), por favor si sabes como le va agradecemos información.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok , de acuerdo .

Nos estamos viendo la semana próxima No ?

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

si, en cuanto me digas voy para puebla.

ya quiero estrenar jajaja.

ojala funcione como en las reseñas, mientras no le falte rider jajajajaja.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Kudos para los riders Mexicanos!

Lástima que Lorena quedó en 2o. :-( asún así, vientos!


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

*Primer lugar femenil elite XC Panamericanos 2012*

Daniela Campuzano y su Nicolai rumbo a obtenr el primer lugar en XC elite en los panamericanos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades a Daniela y Lorenza!!

Ya se va haciendo costumbre que las mujeres sacan la casta por Mexico... excelente!!

Las primeras 10...
Pos Nombre Nac. Edad Tiempo
1	Daniela CAMPUZANO	MEX	26	1:31:36
2	Agustina Maria APAZA	ARG	33	1:32:14
3	Laura Lorenza MORFIN MACOUZET	MEX	30	1:34:03
4	Jaqueline ALVAREZ	ARG	23	1:34:50
5	Alexandra Gabriela SERRANO RODRIGUEZ	ECU	25	1:35:43
6	Adriana ROJAS	CRC	28	1:36:19
7	Viviana Andrea MAYA TABARES	COL	28	1:37:13
8	Elisa Maria GARCIA	CHI	44	1:37:57
9	Anayantzi GUZMÀN FUERTE	MEX	25	1:38:25
10	Noelia RODRIGUEZ	ARG	30	1:38:38


----------

